# Motohome breakers yard???????



## pauwilson

Does anyone know of a breakers yard that specialises in motorhomes, preferably modern presumably written off ones?


Paul


----------



## GypsyRose

If anyone know of one then my husband will want to spend a week there!! :lol: Must be somewhere I would have thought??


----------



## 94055

Hi Paul
Try this link

http://www.caravanninglinks.co.uk/caravanbreakers.htm

Hope it helps

Steve


----------



## thefman

GypsyRose said:


> If anyone know of one then my husband will want to spend a week there!! Must be somewhere I would have thought??[/quote :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kiwipaul

*Looking for starter motor for Fiat Ducato (Hymer), 1988*

I am looking for a starter motor for a Fiat Ducato (Hymer) motorhome hopefully somewhere in the UK.

My wife and I live in London.

If anyone knows where I can find a scrap dealer that might be able to help me that would be very helpful. Cheers!

My mobile number is:0789 0627 907.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

www.yorkshirevanbreakers.co.uk/ -
www.vansparefinder.co.uk/ -
www.247spares.co.uk/vanparts -

Three for you to start with.

not motorhome braekers but will have ducato parts.

DAve p


----------



## blongs

Have a look on ebay

Ebay

They have re-conditioned ones for all sorts of engines listed so will probably be better quality than a scrapyard one.

Ben


----------



## Phillip

It's been quite some time since the OP asked this question, and now I'm in need of a new glazing panel for an over-cab Seitz window, so I'll Ask the question again  

Does anyone know of a breakers yard who might do motorhome bits?


Phill.


----------



## Grizzly

Try:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

G


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ - I have used these before and they were very reasonably priced and reliable with postage.


----------

